

Starting out with Ruby on Rails - mynameisfaz

Hey guys, as some YC's and other non-tech founders are learning to code, what's the best place / way to start learning Ruby? IS there a mentor-mentee network to learn Ruby?
======
rman666
Learning Ruby:

* <http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/documentation/quickstart/>

* <http://ruby.learncodethehardway.org/book/>

* <http://rubykoans.com/>

* <http://rubymonk.com/>

Ruby on Rails Links:

* <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

* <http://ubuntuone.com/0Au9WBjMGEoR4nDf6G0P7F>

* <https://groups.google.com/group/rubyonrails-talk>

------
rman666
Google is your friend.

------
timaelliott
<http://www.codeschool.com/courses/rails-for-zombies>

<http://www.codeschool.com/courses/rails-for-zombies-2>

<http://www.codeschool.com/courses/try-ruby>

